# Forte trovoada Atalaia-montijo 18/04/11



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2011 às 09:54)

Bom dia !

Confesso que foi uma noite muito assustadora por vezes, os raios caiam em todos os lados e os estrondos era como se fosse bombas, que até os alarmes tocavam e o chão estremeecia como se fosse um terrramoto. Desde as 16h da tarde que tive trovoada SEM PARAR, ou seja estive umas 10h a ouvir trovoada seguida. Foi algo que penso nunca ter assistido. O bom disto é que tenho muitos videos e fotos de boa qualidade . Ja hoje de madrugada penso que foi o pico, ás 01h eram um relampago a cada 5 segundos.

Postarei apenas os melhores videos e fotografias.

A imagem que mostra a forte chuva que caiu. 25,5mm aqui, mas em muitos sitios foi aos 30.







A quantidade de descargas que aconteceram por cá ás 19h ! 






A imagem de satélite:






O alerta amarelo de chuva e trovoada em todo o país..






Agora as fotos:

No inicio, as nuvens rodopiavam á minha volta e assustei-me, as rajadas de vento foram aos 60km/h !






A forte chuva e o vento que se abateram..






Inicialmente para os lados de Palmela.






Os relãmpagos.
















Os videos:



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y-3s-VkulI"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHAdlUw-2-k"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc0hcdDd1-4"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2011 às 23:19)

Gostam ?  

Editado pelo Geiras, também..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Abr 2011 às 14:50)

Parabéns pelo apanhado. 

Curiosamente, nesse dia estive em viagem, passando pelo Couço, uma das zonas de maior actividade e chuva forte, até Santo Estêvão, sem que a precipitação e a actividade eléctrica cessassem.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Abr 2011 às 15:23)

andres disse:


> A quantidade de descargas que aconteceram por cá ás 19h !



Um pequeno reparo André, essas descargas todas não foram às 19h, mas sim em todo o dia até às 19.59h( repara nos intervalos horários seleccionados, à esquerda da imagem).


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 15:33)

Pedro disse:


> Um pequeno reparo André, essas descargas todas não foram às 19h, mas sim em todo o dia até às 19.59h( repara nos intervalos horários seleccionados, à esquerda da imagem).



Exacto, exacto, não foi essa a intenção 

Era sim de dizer que tinha sido as descargas todas até ás 19.59h 

Obrigado


----------

